# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Συγκριτική δοκιμή feeders

## stelios #1540

Συγκριτική δοκιμή feeders

Feed δοκιμής: 1. STOLICHNAYA Cantenna (mauve) 86mm, 1. Feed γραμμικής, (dti)
1 .Cantenna (Stelios) 90mm 1.Waveguide (IRTE) 95mm

Συνθήκες δοκιμής 
Εκπομπή CISCO 340 με omni 0db 
Λήψη offset Gilbertini 60cm αναλυτής φάσματος HP,3m καλώδιο H2000

Διαδικασία

Τοποθετήσαμε ένα pc με τι Cisco σε μια απόσταση 20μ περίπου και από την άλλη το πιατάκι σε σταθερό σημείο.

Αλλάζοντας λοιπόν τα διάφορα feed περνάμε τις ακόλουθες μετρήσεις στην είσοδο του δέκτη
(φυσικά σε όλα τα feed γινόταν η βέλτιστη ρύθμιση

1. STOLICHNAYA Cantenna (mauve) 86mm = -54 dbm
2. Cantenna (Stelios) 90mm = -55 dbm
3. Feed γραμμικής, (dti) = -49dbm
4. Waveguide (IRTE) = -48dbm

Δοκιμή των ίδιων feed σε αντίθετη πόλωση απ' ότι το σημείο εκπομπής

1. STOLICHNAYA Cantenna (mauve) 86mm = -64 dbm
2. Cantenna (Stelios) 90mm = -64 dbm
3. Feed γραμμικής, (dti) = -52dbm
4. Waveguide (IRTE) = -56dbm

Δοκιμή των ίδιων feed χωρίς τη χρήση πιάτου (απευθείας σκόπευση)

1. STOLICHNAYA Cantenna (mauve) 86mm = -63 dbm
2. Cantenna (Stelios) 90mm = -64dbm
3. Feed γραμμικής, (dti) = -73dbm
4. Waveguide (IRTE) = -66dbm

Λοιπόν το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι οι κεραίες τύπου Cantenna μπορούν να δουλέψουν καλύτερα σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πάντα όμως έχοντας τα κατάλληλα γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά.
Οι ακόλουθες cantenna(1. STOLICHNAYA Cantenna (mauve) 86mm 2. Cantenna (Stelios) 90mm) με μήκος 2,5Lg είχαν αδυναμία λήψης από μή παράλληλη δέσμη σε αντίθεση με την (IRTE) που ήταν σαφώς κοντύτερη
Το Feed γραμμικής, (dti) είναι απλώς ένα δίπολο με ένα ανακλαστήρα που μοιάζει με μια μικρή yagi (βασικά μειονεκτήματα : κακή αποκοπή πολώσεων και λήψη σημάτων από ανεπιθύμητες κατευθύνσεις όπως ακριβώς κάνει και το δίπολο της γνωστής Stella)

----------


## papashark

Στέλιο, πως έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι οι cantennes ήταν καλύτερες από το feeder που σου είχε δώσει ο dti ?

Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα ήταν τα :
1) Σε πιάτο, το feeder του dti είχε καλύτερη απολαβή κατά 6db
2) Σε πιάτο, η μείωση σήματος λόγω αλλαγής πόλωσης, είναι 9db στο δικό σου feeder ενώ στου Dti είναι 3 μόνο
3) Χωρίς πιάτο τα Cantenn-ο-ηδή είναι είναι καλύτερα από τα feeder-ο-ηδή...

Το συμπέρασμα που θα έβγαζα είναι ότι για το μέγιστο της ισχύος θα διάλεγα το feeder του dti, ενώ για μέγιστη απομόνωση θορύβου προερχόμενη από εκπομπές ίδιας πόλωσης το δικό σου. (το τρίτο δεν νομίζω ότι μας πολυενδιαφέρει, ψάχνουμε για συστήματα κεραιών 20+db και όχι μέχρι 12......).

Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω την λογική μέσω της οποίας κατέληξες στο συμπέρασμα που μας διατύπωσες.

----------


## ngia

Αν κατάλαβα καλά:

1. Η γραμμική και η waveguide ήταν οι κατάλληλα κατασκευασμένες για να φωτίζουν σωστά το πιάτο, οι άλλες δύο δεν ήταν οι κατάλληλες σαν διαστάσεις.
2. Για τη δοκιμή των ίδιων feed σε αντίθετη πόλωση απ' ότι το σημείο εκπομπής , αυτή θέλουμε να είναι όσο το δυνατό μικρότερη, ώστε η κεραία να έχει μεγαλύτερο XPD. Μεγαλύτερο θα έχει η κεραία που έχει μεγαλύτερη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο πρώτες μετρήσεις. Με βάση αυτό βλέπουμε ότι αξιοπρεπείς είναι όλες εκτός του διπόλου. Όλες οι άλλες έχουν ένα discrimination της τάξης των 10dB, το οποίο είναι μεν μέτριο, αλλά δεν είναι το άθλιο που έχει το δίπολο.
3. Δηλαδή πρέπει να βάλουμε σαν feeders *είτε cantenna, είτε waveguides αλλά με τις σωστές διαστάσεις*, οι συγκεκριμένες που δοκιμάστηκαν (για τις cantenna) ήταν ακατάλληλες.
Αυτό φαίνεται και από την επόμενη δοκιμή , όπου φαίνεται οι cantennes να έχουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος απότι οι άλλες δύο, άρα έχουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος απότι χρειάζετε, άρα φωτίζουν ένα κομμάτι μόνο του κατόπτρου, άρα δεν αξιοποιούν όλη την επιφάνεια του.


Με τα κατάλληλα feeder θα έχουμε *μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους* και *παράλληλα ελαχιστοποίηση των πλευρικών λοβών*.
Ένας κακού τύπου feeder, ή ένας καλού τύπου αλλά με ακατάλληλες διαστάσεις θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα μια παραβολική κεραία η οποία θα είναι χειρότερη από stella (οποία κατάπτωσις)

----------


## stelios #1540

> Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω την λογική μέσω της οποίας κατέληξες στο συμπέρασμα που μας διατύπωσες.


Τη waveguide τιν θεωρώ Cantenna(με τις σωστές διαστάσεις για να φωτίζει πιάτο) και όσο για το διαχώρισμο πολώσεων συνμφωνώ απόλύτα με το Ngia

Και γενικά οτι το feed φέρνει αρκετή ανεπιθύμιτη βρώμα

----------

